# Game 25: Los Angeles Lakers (8-16) @ Indiana Pacers (7-17)



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

A must win game.

The Pacers are spiralling down, having lost 8 straight games, and considering the difficult schedule ahead, the Lakers better take advantage.

Back to back games will probably be hard for Kobe, and i'm afraid the Lakers' can't endure many more of those 7-20 nights, but probably passing Jordan on the scoring boards will make him ease up a little.
If Wes, Boozer and Lin can at least duplicate last night's production, it would be major help, too...

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You forgot the video. 

Like yesterday's game, we should win this. The Pacers just aren't any good, even with West back. Another road win would be huge for the team (we actually play better on the road). But this isn't a "must-win" game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> You forgot the video.
> 
> Like yesterday's game, we should win this. The Pacers just aren't any good, even with West back. Another road win would be huge for the team (we actually play better on the road). *But this isn't a "must-win" game*.


No? Have you seen the schedule for the next games?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> No? Have you seen the schedule for the next games?



What about it?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

there's no such thing as a 'must win' game this season, much more likely to be 'must lose' games


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> What about it?


Gets tougher. This is probably the most winnable game in some time. That's why i said it was a "must win" one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Gets tougher. This is probably the most winnable game in some time. That's why i said it was a "must win" one.



Yesterday's was more winnable than tonight's will be. Today will be tougher. But we should still win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off to a slow start, down 8-2 early.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

1/6 shooting and the Pacers have four layups.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boozer in already. Need the offense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is ugly. Lakers down 20-4 more than halfway into the quarter. Zero energy out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

24-4 now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers shooting 2/17 from the field right now. WOW.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back to back possessions getting to the free throw line. Still only two made field goals. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy P hits a three! Finally.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're down 32-10 against the Pacers, who have lost eight straight...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Highest scoring quarter of the year for Indiana...of course it's against us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 34-15 after one quarter. That was hard to watch.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Just tuned in... WTF!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Just tuned in... WTF!!!!


Can't hit a shot, and our defense is nonexistent.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers are shooting below 15% right now. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 41-17 now. This is unbelievable. I don't recall the last time I watched something like this happen with any team - not even the 76ers. What the ****?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers shooting .148FG%... Must be some kind of a record.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Thank God i'm just watching for the last couple of minutes. Things are so obscenely awfull the Lakers HAVE to pay better from now on!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

A Clarkson sighting!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Clarkson in. 

Lakers down 46-17.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game is over. Lakers shooting 4/30. FOUR FOR THIRTY.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> This game is over. Lakers shooting 4/30. FOUR FOR THIRTY.


Sure seems like it. 29 points down. To the Pacers! FML!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to take a nap. This isn't worth watching.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe hits a shot. Now 2/10.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Thank God i'm just watching for the last couple of minutes. Things are so obscenely awfull the Lakers HAVE to pay better from now on!


Guess i was wrong.

Pull Kobe out!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just woke up. Down 27. So nothing changed.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Just woke up. Down 27. So nothing changed.


well, Lakers have outscored the Pacers 19-11 this quarter...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LOL. Funny stuff. 22 down. Lakers were once 39 points down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 19.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Ran out of gas.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Down 19.



Back to 31.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

That was it.
Lakers made it interesting in the start of the third, manged to cut the lead to 19, but then couldn't keep up the intensity and folded.
Kobe playing 1-against-5. Again. Don't expect to see him in the 4th.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Meanwhile, Jahlil Okafor had 25 points, 20 rebounds, 3 blocks and 2 steals tonight 

#TeamTank


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers outscored the Pacers by 14 on the second half.
Lost by 19.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> A must win game.
> 
> The Pacers are spiralling down, having lost 8 straight games, and considering the difficult schedule ahead, the Lakers better take advantage.
> 
> ...


8-26


----------

